# pulling engine



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

what do most guys preffer pulling engine and trans out together or seperate ??? how about insatlling together or seperate im just about ready to pull it and need to know.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to pull my engine with a muncie 4 speed all as one unit in my 67...no A/C PS or PB....I don't know if you are automatic and have the room or a lift. More info please.........Nice looking GTO!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a cheap cherry picker do only the engine. Had one flip around on me once, it's not a pretty site, for the motor, the car or for you! And I broke a finger too when it flipped around. Popsicle sticks and black tape FTW!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I tend to pull the engine and trans separately. Mainly because the cars I've worked on were operable, driving cars with all the sheetmetal painted and attached. (except the hood!). Personally, I have more control over the hoist and hanging engine, and there is less chance for bad things to happen, which can happen VERY quickly. If it was a basket case, or the entire front clip was off, I might remove the two as a unit, though. The time saved is pretty minimal. Plus, I tend to leave the trans in place and supported if I'm just doing the engine.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, with a cheap engine hoist, how do you get far enough out to get to the tranny mount? When I pulled the motor on my 70, I just snatched it out, but I can't get it far enough back with the front clip on to reach the tranny.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Once the motor is out, you don't use the cherry picker for the tranny. Just muscle it out on your own.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Get an engine balancer and it will make the job a breeze !!! With or without the trans, you have infinite control over the angle of the engine. I have a forklift, so I do all my r&r with them together and the balancer allows me to tilt it down to get under the trans tunnel and then start leveling it off as I drop it.
Here you can see it's sitting level WITH the TH400 attached.


Here, the balance point was changed to allow the trans to clear the tunnel. The pan is not sitting on the core support.


IF you decide to pull them together, I use a spare driveshaft yoke and after removing the driveshaft, install the yoke and secure it with zip ties so it doesn't pull out if it gets snagged on something, allowing all the fluid to run out. Experience is a he!! of a teacher....


----------

